# Traits of a long haired GSD ?



## nycShepherd (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is Hunter at 17 weeks, weighing a healthy 45lbs. Im noticing that his double layer coat his starting to fill in nicely, and the hairs in and around his ears are becoming very long. Are these signs of a Long Haired Dog ?


----------



## nycShepherd (Aug 24, 2012)

one more pic


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like he'll be a long stock coat. Very cute!


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Omg he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yeah...he's a long coat. He is very cute. Don't you love the ear floofies? They keep those, even after they are grown. Scarlett's ear floofies are so soft that you cannot feel them.

Get him used to being brushed now. It will allow you to spend less time wrestling him to do it when he gets older.


----------



## nycShepherd (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the insight ladies. I just started brushing him this week, cant say that he enjoys it too much. Treats help tho.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We brush our long-coated girl, Shasta, almost every day and she's never had a mat (although she did have something that was *almost* a mat in her impressively fluffy pantaloons). I'm not gonna lie, though...it is several weeks of non-stop vacuuming when she blows coat. Now we're getting our puppy, Thor, used to daily brushing, too. Stick with it and Hunter will get used to it in no time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a cutie! And he likes doing laundry already. I brush my dog daily but it took him a while to get to where he likes it. His fur is so long and silky around the ears and under his front legs [armpits] that it would get matted if I didn't brush him often. Try one of those lickety treat things- it's like a roller ball deodorant bottle filled with flavored liquid- you can let him lick that while you or someone else brushes him to keep him occupied


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My girl looked a lot like that, but she was a plush coat. From my understanding, if they have an undercoat they're a plush coat and not a stock LC. However, I may have read wrong. What a gorgeous pup!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to the Coatie Club!! 
I have a coatie as well, I must say I am partial to them. I love the ear floofies:wub:


----------



## nycShepherd (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for all your feed back guys ! Hunter said thanks for the compliements. Belive it or not I adopted Hunter, a friend of a friend purchased him from a breeder and could not handle the responisiblity of a puppy. I guess only time will tell what kind of coat he will grow into. Im going to take him to the dog park now, ill try to take a picture for you guys.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

And when they grow up they look like wookies from star wars


----------



## nycShepherd (Aug 24, 2012)

lol wookies are awesome !


----------

